# Rumor or Truth? No more coffee filters Royal Sands?



## jasm (Oct 13, 2012)

Is it true that coffee filters are no longer being provided in the kitchen at the Royal Sands?


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 13, 2012)

*CURSES!!!*


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2012)

Boy, THAT's packing light. "Hmmm- should I take coffee filters or not? And which kind? Basket or Melita type?" Actually, I take a few of each.  

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 13, 2012)

Forget the coffee and go with shot of Tequila for an eye opener.

Also, will sleep better at night.

A couple shots for lunch and you will understand need for afternoon siesta.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 13, 2012)

Note to self:   Obtain large enough suitcase to pack Keurig coffeemaker and a couple cases of K-kups. 






Mike


----------



## alfie (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe the AI people will get the free coffee filters, and the members will have to buy them.  Oh well, yet another trip to Walmart..


----------



## maja651 (Oct 14, 2012)

So are there filters or not?


----------



## radmoo (Oct 14, 2012)

maja651 said:


> So are there filters or not?



Good question!


----------



## maja651 (Oct 14, 2012)

radmoo said:


> Good question!




Thanks!  We head to the Haciendas in less than 2 weeks  and would like to know if I should bring filters or not! 

Michelle


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 14, 2012)

maja651 said:


> would like to know if I should bring filters or not!
> 
> Michelle



What would you have to leave home in order to have room for 7 coffee filters?


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 14, 2012)

Since none of us can seem to remember the availability of coffee filters, I can only offer a few ideas to resolve this situation.  

Email the resort front desk
Go to RoyalResorts.com and ask Joanna
Go to Twitter and ask @Cancunjo
Call the resort front desk
Go to the Royal Resorts Facebook page and ask
Ask your pre-arrival concierge
Swing by Walmart and pick up a box just in case
Wait and see if the prior guests leave  you some
Roll the dice and see if they carry them at the Royal Market
Bring instant coffee
Stumble down to a restaurant or the market for fresh coffee
Use paper towels.  They do sell them at the market, but they sure are not Bounty
Pack 'em

Heck, I may even try to find this out myself since I will be down there soon drinking at least 2 pots per day.  

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Jim's and Mike's logic 

However, if the Royals are scrimping by eliminating coffee filters, shame on them.  Our maintenance fees are quite high enough for them to afford coffee filters for goodness sake!


----------



## buceo (Oct 14, 2012)

Having no idea if it is true or not or where the rumor came from:

I like a triple iced espresso at the cafe in the market
or
a Bloody Mary up at VCI
or
the lobby coffee (did they quit that?)
none of which require a filter.


----------



## jasm (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok ok ok!  But you won't be laughing if they take away our Kleenex again!!!


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 14, 2012)

jasm said:


> Ok ok ok!  But you won't be laughing if they take away our Kleenex again!!!



That's why we pack our own tp.   Multi-purpose product.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Boy, THAT's packing light. "Hmmm- should I take coffee filters or not? And which kind? Basket or Melita type?" Actually, I take a few of each.
> 
> Jim



Side pocket of my shaving kit always has about five to ten basket filters and cone filters.

I can't stand hotel coffee.  So if the coffee maker can handle basket or cone, I stop someplace where I can get some decent coffee that I can put into the coffee maker with my filters.


----------



## maja651 (Oct 15, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> What would you have to leave home in order to have room for 7 coffee filters?




That's not the point.  Question is whether they still provide or not.  We don't have coffee filters at home to bring, as we use a Keurig coffee maker.  Do I mind bringing them in a suit case?  No, but I would need to buy some, as we don't use them at home. So....it would be nice to know if they are still providing them or not!  I will email them and ask myself. Sheesh! 

Michelle


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 15, 2012)

maja651 said:


> That's not the point.  Question is whether they still provide or not.
> Michelle



Seriously, Michelle, I'm 75% certain that we had to supply our own on our prior visits.  (It's one detail I just don't remember 100%.)  I believe we left the remaining filters for the next guests.

Mike


----------



## maja651 (Oct 15, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Seriously, Michelle, I'm 75% certain that we had to supply our own on our prior visits.  (It's one detail I just don't remember 100%.)  I believe we left the remaining filters for the next guests.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike.  They actually DID used to supply them, in the drawer near the sink.  I remember, because that's just the kind of detail freak I am. :hysterical:

I plan to email the Royals this am and I will let you all know! 

Michelle


----------



## maja651 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just chatted with Norma from the Royal Resorts website.  They ARE still providing the coffee filters!  OK, rumor squashed!   Have a great day everyone!  We are down to the less than 2 weeks countdown! WOOOOO HOOOO!

Michelle


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 15, 2012)

jasm said:


> Ok ok ok!  But you won't be laughing if they take away our Kleenex again!!!




If you go to Egypt you better take  lots of Kleenex and a couple rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 15, 2012)

maja651 said:


> I just chatted with Norma from the Royal Resorts website.  They ARE still providing the coffee filters!  OK, rumor squashed!   Have a great day everyone!  We are down to the less than 2 weeks countdown! WOOOOO HOOOO!
> 
> Michelle



Steer clear  of  naked  body  procurers  who offer you the shirt off their back and TS  sales people!


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 15, 2012)

Leaving the filters behind for the next guests accomplishes nothing. The maids take everything left behind and the unit is in perfect order for the next group coming in.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 15, 2012)

maja651 said:


> Have a great day everyone!  We are down to the less than 2 weeks countdown! WOOOOO HOOOO!
> 
> Michelle



I'm with ya!


----------



## maja651 (Oct 15, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> I'm with ya!



Woo hoo Mike!  The days can't go by fast enough!


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 15, 2012)

KarenLK said:


> Leaving the filters behind for the next guests accomplishes nothing. The maids take everything left behind and the unit is in perfect order for the next group coming in.



This may depend on the Resort.  At many of the smaller  Independents where I owned I would find coffee filters, paper towels, styrofoam cups, salt and pepper shakers, etc. left by prior guests.  Some of you might not be inclined to use them but I did and never had any problems.

George


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 15, 2012)

We only own at smaller, independent TSs. I have dropped in to the maid's (oops, HOUSEKEEPERS) supply area and found a large rack of stuff people have left. If you don't mind an opened box of salt or pepper or napkins or Tabasco/spices, they were happy to share. Coffee filters were furnished in the unit- but as mentioned above, I carry a small stash with my luggage.

Another thing I've come across is Maxwell House 'Filter Packs.' It's coffee in paper type packs, no separate filter paper needed. I think they come 8 to a box a most grocery stores. I find them serviceable. Not gourmet coffee, but certainly serviceable for travel use when you don't have all your coffee accoutrements with you.

Jim


----------



## KCI (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't drink coffee but dh does and if we find there are no coffee filters available, he has been known to put a paper towel in the basket to hold the grounds and he says it works fine....


----------



## VivianLynne (Oct 15, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Side pocket of my shaving kit always has about five to ten basket filters and cone filters.....



Inside my soft-sided 6-pack size cooler which I pack with my kitchen "MUST HAVE" are my 5-10 coffee filters. It is amazing how that cooler has saved me - I would leave a 2nd pair of shoes home to bring that in my only suitcase.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 15, 2012)

At Royal Mayan 2011 and Haciendas 2012, filters WERE provided.  Paper towels were not, had to purchase at Royal Market.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 16, 2012)

Only once did I buy coffee in Cancun-and then when my stepson and his wife were with us and I didn't buy any filters. I usually have around 3 cups in the AM (just finished 2nd now) and when at the Royals, I would just wander over to the lobby and get a cup for myself and later a second cup for myself and one for my wife. I rise early on vacation and rarely have more than 2 cups of coffee a day away from home.


----------



## sdbrier (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know about every Royal, but the last 3 years at the Haciendas ans Caribbean there are permanent filters in the coffee maker. I just rinse when done and it's clean and dry for the next morning.
  I've always found paper also. They are usually in the very narrow drawer foleded up.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 16, 2012)

sdbrier said:


> I don't know about every Royal, but the last 3 years at the Haciendas ans Caribbean there are permanent filters in the coffee maker. I just rinse when done and it's clean and dry for the next morning.
> I've always found paper also. They are usually in the very narrow drawer foleded up.



Thanks, now that you  mention it, I seem to recall permanent filter


----------



## pjrose (Oct 16, 2012)

tonyg said:


> Only once did I buy coffee in Cancun-and then when my stepson and his wife were with us and I didn't buy any filters. I usually have around 3 cups in the AM (just finished 2nd now) and *when at the Royals, I would just wander over to the lobby and get a cup* for myself and later a second cup for myself and one for my wife. I rise early on vacation and rarely have more than 2 cups of coffee a day away from home.



Summer of '12 there was no longer lobby coffee in the RI.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 16, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Summer of '12 there was no longer lobby coffee in the RI.



Blasphemy!!! Alert the press! Write letters! Picket! Post on TUG! Cut a few bucks off your MF check and tell 'em why! Better yet, prepay a year's MF and give your weeks away in the Bargain Deals. Somebody who never experienced the utter luxury of lobby coffee won't know the difference.

(tongue firmly in cheek)

Jim


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Perhaps we should organize a TUG excess supply chain, where week x could leave their extra paper towels, napkins, mixers, non-spoiling condiments and booze for the fellow TUG members arriving the following week.  

Who's with me?


----------



## maja651 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds good to me! (Except my maid will probably not be too happy!)


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 16, 2012)

maja651 said:


> Sounds good to me! (Except my maid will probably not be too happy!)



If you have any extra booze at RH, kindly let me know.  I know some people.


----------



## maja651 (Oct 16, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> If you have any extra booze at RH, kindly let me know.  I know some people.



Mike- when will you be there?  We'll be in villa D426 weeks 43 and 44.  If you are there then,  lets say hi in person!


----------



## pittle (Oct 16, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Another thing I've come across is Maxwell House 'Filter Packs.' It's coffee in paper type packs, no separate filter paper needed. I think they come 8 to a box a most grocery stores. I find them serviceable. Not gourmet coffee, but certainly serviceable for travel use when you don't have all your coffee accoutrements with you.
> 
> Jim



I usually take some of these so that I have coffee the first few days.  It takes 2 per pot.  Once I took them out of the vacuum sealed box and put into ziploc bags because they packed easier, but would recommend double bagging them or all your clothes smell like coffee.(I guess you could have worse smellss!)  We keep two kinds of coffee filters in the small outside pocket of one of our carry-on bags all the time.

I use a lot of quart size and snack size baggies when we travel for small nice to have items.  The unscented laundry sheets - so that we have detergent and fabric softner, diswasher tablets if we know we will have a dishwasher, coffee filters, bandaids, O-T-C punch-out meds, Splenda, small Crystal light packets, etc. These things fit in all kinds of nooks and crannies.   Most of these stay in the suitcase year-round.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 17, 2012)

maja651 said:


> Mike- when will you be there?



Michelle, sent you a PM. 
Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 17, 2012)

On Kaua'i this summer we picked up some  Moloa'a Camp coffee in the farmers markets.  Great stuff.  Don't waste your money on the industrial Kauai Coffee stuff that is ubiquitous as "Kauai coffee".  

We just used that in our coffee maker every morning.  When we ran out, that was just a good excuse to stop by another farmers market.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Oct 18, 2012)

We don't even drink coffee, but the posts were so entertaining!!  52 days and counting!!:whoopie:


----------



## jasm (Oct 19, 2012)

Geez, guys!  I'm the OP.  I really just wanted to know if I needed to bring filters with me and if the Royals were beginning to nickel and dime us.  But thanks for the funny posts!  I'm amazed that my little question received so much attention!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 19, 2012)

jasm said:


> But thanks for the funny posts!  I'm amazed that my little question received so much attention!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!



You came to the right place.    :whoopie:

Enjoy your trip.

Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 19, 2012)

jasm said:


> Geez, guys!  I'm the OP.  I really just wanted to know if I needed to bring filters with me and if the Royals were beginning to nickel and dime us.  But thanks for the funny posts!  I'm amazed that my little question received so much attention!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!



If you want an example how little it can take to generate a string of replies, there's always this classic thread: ---Deleted---


----------



## buceo (Oct 19, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you want an example how little it can take to generate a string of replies, there's always this classic thread: ---Deleted---



That's great, thanks, just 4 more pages and this will be a tie. Bought a new 1st stage scuba regulator tonight for Feb.  What's that have to do with coffee filters a lot, if I ever make a cup myself it's before diving as opposed to the espresso at the market & so I then I'll need a filter.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 19, 2012)

24 uses for coffee filters if you haven't had enough of this thread:
http://dailyshotofcoffee.com/24-uses-for-coffee-filters/


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 20, 2012)

Can't help but be reminded of the post on RR's member forum of the woman that was vehemently complaining that the lobby coffee supply wasn't replenished, thereby preventing her attempt to refill her pitcher to supply her family and guests. 

Woops, except every villa, including lock offs, have coffee makers. 

_Buy_ some coffee, maybe??


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 20, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Can't help but be reminded of the post on RR's member forum of the woman that was vehemently complaining that the lobby coffee supply wasn't replenished, thereby preventing her attempt to refill her pitcher to supply her family and guests.
> 
> Woops, except every villa, including lock offs, have coffee makers.
> 
> _Buy_ some coffee, maybe??



Perhaps she thought that she bought a bottomless cup of coffee on Sunday morning.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 20, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Perhaps she thought that she bought a bottomless cup of coffee on Sunday morning.



Or a bottomless pitcher hee hee hee.


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 20, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Or a bottomless pitcher hee hee hee.



If it was only a bottomless pitcher of cerveza.  Then you'd have something.  Oh wait!   I guess that is possible at RS and RH in about a week.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 20, 2012)

who would have guess that a thread on coffee filters whould hit 3 pages worth of posts.


----------



## tikicarver1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just checked to the Royal Caribbean, there are 8 coffee filters.
don't know if some kind sole left them or they were provided, but they are here.
Also, 2 packets of dish washing deterrent for the dishwasher.
so now we can close this thread


----------



## pjrose (Oct 20, 2012)

tikicarver said:


> Just checked to the Royal Caribbean, there are 8 coffee filters.
> don't know if some kind sole left them or they were provided, but they are here.
> Also, 2 packets of dish washing deterrent for the dishwasher.
> so now we can close this thread



They are provided.  If somebody had left them, the maids would have removed them, as they must leave everything exactly the same in all villas. 

There should be 7 packs of dishwasher detergent, one per day.  Maybe they're only putting out 2 at a time now


----------



## pjrose (Oct 20, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you want an example how little it can take to generate a string of replies, there's always this classic thread: ---Deleted---





buceo said:


> That's great, thanks,* just 4 more pages *and this will be a tie. Bought a new 1st stage scuba regulator tonight for Feb.  What's that have to do with coffee filters a lot, if I ever make a cup myself it's before diving as opposed to the espresso at the market & so I then I'll need a filter.



Not a chance - this thread isn't even remotely close to being one of the top ones.  Click on "replies" at the top of the list of posts on the page, and you'll see the highest ones.  Then do the same on the Lounge


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 20, 2012)

tikicarver said:


> Just checked to the Royal Caribbean, there are 8 coffee filters.
> don't know if some kind sole left them or they were provided, but they are here.
> Also, 2 packets of dish washing deterrent for the dishwasher.
> so now we can close this thread




I will drink a margarita to that!:deadhorse:


----------



## Carta (Oct 20, 2012)

Coffee filters? If u don't mind used ones; just check garbage... I usually dry them out and reuse........


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 20, 2012)

tikicarver said:


> Just checked to the e Caribbean, there are 8 coffee filters.
> don't know if some kind sole left them or they were provided, but they are here.
> Also, 2 packets of dish washing deterrent for the dishwasher.
> so now we can close this thread



If you have any leftovers at the end of the week, let me know.  I would love to start the week with a surplus.   

Mike


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 20, 2012)

Carta said:


> Coffee filters? If u don't mind used ones; just check garbage... I usually dry them out and reuse........


Note to self:  Pack bungee chord and clothes pins.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 20, 2012)

Carta said:


> Coffee filters? If u don't mind used ones; just check garbage... I usually dry them out and reuse........




Do you also check for condoms and other paraphernalia as well?

Pedro, pour  me a triple shot of Tequila!


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 21, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Pedro, pour  me a triple shot of Tequila!



Pedro, allow me to introduce you to my friend, Don Julio.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 21, 2012)

*Tequila in blue fish bottle*



pacodemountainside said:


> . . .
> Pedro, pour  me a triple shot of Tequila!





BoaterMike said:


> Pedro, allow me to introduce you to my friend, Don Julio.



I had a bad experience with Tequila many years ago and don't touch the stuff now.  On our last trip, I coveted a blue fish-shaped bottle, labeled El Pescadito, at the mini-market at the RI.  I couldn't justify the $28 for just the bottle, as I would have poured the contents down the drain  .  If anybody likes that brand but doesn't care about the bottle, email me and let's make an arrangement.  (Don't PM, I need to clean my PM box)


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 21, 2012)

pjrose said:


> On our last trip, I coveted a blue fish-shaped bottle, labeled El Pescadito, at the mini-market at the RI.



I've seen that fish.  Seemed like too much of a gimmick to me.  Good luck with the bottle search.  

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Oct 22, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> I've seen that fish.  Seemed like too much of a gimmick to me.  Good luck with the bottle search.
> 
> Mike



I have a lot of interesting blue bottles, and a few red, in my kitchen.  it'd be a great addition.  Maybe next year we'll find someone who wants the contents and will share the cost  . 

And to get back on topic LOL, we could pour the tequila through a coffee filter fom the kitchen drawer in case there are any worms


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 22, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I have a lot of interesting blue bottles, and a few red, in my kitchen.  it'd be a great addition.  Maybe next year we'll find someone who wants the contents and will share the cost  .
> 
> And to get back on topic LOL, we could pour the tequila through a coffee filter fom the kitchen drawer in case there are any worms



Why filter it?  I figure that if something has legs and isn't furniture, it's food.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 22, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Why filter it?  I figure that if something has legs and isn't furniture, it's food.



Just to try to stick to the topic


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 22, 2012)

pjrose said:


> T_R_Oglodyte said:
> 
> 
> > Why filter it?  I figure that if something has legs and isn't furniture, it's food.
> ...


Sorry. 

I figure that if it has legs, isn't furniture, and can be filtered it must be coffee.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 22, 2012)

*Tequila Con  Gusano*



pjrose said:


> I have a lot of interesting blue bottles, and a few red, in my kitchen.  it'd be a great addition.
> 
> And to get back on topic LOL, we could pour the tequila through a coffee filter fom the kitchen drawer in case there are any worms



After one has   ingested a bottle of Tequila, the " Case at  Bar"  tends to be profound, deep and  far ranging!


Excerpted from Wikepedia

 "Tequila worm" myth

It is a misconception that some tequilas contain a "worm" in the bottle. Only certain mezcals, usually from the state of Oaxaca, are ever sold "con gusano" ("with worm"), and that only began as a marketing gimmick in the 1940s. The worm is actually the larval form of the moth Hypopta agavis, which lives on the agave plant. Finding one in the plant during processing indicates an infestation and, correspondingly, a lower-quality product. However, this misconception continues, and even with all the effort and marketing to represent tequila as a premium liquor – similar to the way Cognac is viewed in relation to other brandies – there are some opportunist producers for the shooters-and-fun market who blur these boundaries"

10/4 outta de back door on all four


----------



## quezsmith (Oct 22, 2012)

I also do not drink coffee but this thread has been such a HOOT to read!  Good Stuff.


----------



## RIBEACHGUY (Oct 22, 2012)

Why Would you run tequilla through a coffee filter?

Thats what your liver is for!


----------



## BoaterMike (Oct 22, 2012)

I was thinking about making a snarky  comment regarding this thread, but decided that I should _filter_ my replies.


----------

